# Christmas Funnies 2013



## Michael. (Nov 21, 2013)

.


Christmas Funnies 2013






The 12 days of Christmas, absolutely hilarious, with full lyrics 


http://tinyurl.com/qafc23x


.​


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2013)

Things are tough all over.


----------

